# 16 INCH TRIKE PROJECT



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

TWISTED TRIKE KIT ^
TWISTED TRIKE PART ALREDY CHROME

















FENDER BRACES








GOTTA START EM OF GOOD 16 INCH SCHWINN FRAME


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

damm another on da low bike :worship:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

FACED CRANK
















SCHWINN SEAT THANKS TO SCHWINN66


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

thanks to 2 homie nacho for some of the parts nice dude.like i said im still doing my project so i will take it easy on this one but ive got a lot of shit for taking it easy


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

HEY NACHO WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 6 2008, 06:14 PM~12083499
> *damm another on da low bike  :worship:
> *


THATS HOW WE ROLL DOG


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

que onda loco ,u know your going to build it even if he dont behave :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 06:21 PM~12083556
> *que onda loco ,u know your going to build it even if he dont behave  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE WE KNOW THAT :0 HEY DOG WHEN U GET BACK FROM MEXICO ILL HIT YOU UP ON THOSE SPINNERS :biggrin: :0 SO WE COULD WORK ON THAT


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

i might not end up going till feb. pa el dia de candelaria fiestas


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 06:25 PM~12083581
> * i might not end up going till feb. pa el dia de candelaria fiestas
> *


SO WHEN WOULD U COME BACK


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

end of feb. i wanted to go in dec. pero el pinche jale :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

DAMN WHAT BUSY OR SLOW


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

its about to get very busy which is good ,i like that frame


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THATS COOL SO YOU COULD ENJOY THE FERIA OVER THERE QUE NO.SO I GOTTA HIT YOU UP AFTER FEB ?HOW THE TROKITA CMING


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

hell yea bro pa ponerme una peda con los primos , its coming along hopefully bust out in march along with the bicla


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

that frame i got would work out for u since u got alot going on :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 06:37 PM~12083678
> *hell yea bro pa ponerme una peda con los primos , its coming along hopefully bust out in march along with the bicla
> *


NO MANCHES NETA BRING ME SOMETHING DOG UNOS GUARACHES OR SOMBRERO,BOTAZ :biggrin: DAMN WAITING TO SEE THAT NICE TRUCK HOMIE SERIO


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 06:40 PM~12083706
> *that frame i got would work out for u since u got alot going on :biggrin:
> *


DONT REMEBER IS THAT FRAME SCHWINN ? $$$$$$$


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

its not schwinn but its ready 4 paint maybe a trade + $ for that 16" u got


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 06:45 PM~12083750
> *its not schwinn but its ready 4 paint  maybe a trade + $ for that 16" u got
> *


ILL CALL YOU ON THE WEEK IF WE DO THAT CAUSE I REALLY FUCK WITH SCHWINN'S ONLY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 6 2008, 06:10 PM~12083460
> *WELL I GOT 2 PROJECTS GOING ON RIGHT NOW ME AND NOW MY KID HE WANTS A BIKE HE JUST TURNED 5 YEARS OLD YESTURDAY.AND HE WANTS A BIKE I TOLD HIM IF HE WANTED A NORMAL STREET BIKE BUT HE SAID  :nono: HE WANTS ONE LIKE THE WAY IM DOING IT.HE HELPS ME OUT SOMETIMES BUILD MY BIKE  SO THIS PROJECT ITS GOING TO BE HIS PRESENT FOR 2009 IF HE BEHAVES GOOD  :biggrin: SO THIS IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR.IM GOING TO DO HIM  16 INCH TRIKE IM A KEEP IT FULL CUSTOM.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS TURNS OUT THAT TWISTED TRIKE KIT IS GONNA LOOK CHINGON!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good man, lucky kid.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 6 2008, 06:56 PM~12083833
> *looks good man, lucky kid.
> *


HELL YEAH HES LUCKY :cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Dammm... Nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THANKS FOR DA COMMENTS IM A KEEP U GUYS UPDATED WHEN I GET NEW STUFF I JUST BUY WHA I LIKE SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

MY STEP IS SENT THE PARTS FORKS,SISSYBAR,HANDLEBAR,BRACES TO MANNY IM A DO SQUARE TWISTED FACED PARTS :0 :0 HOPEFULLY THATS WHAT I PLAN


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I MISS THIS FRAME :tears: :tears: 














BUT I KNOW ITS IN GOOD HANDS :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ESTA PERRO HOMIE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 6 2008, 08:04 PM~12084538
> *I MISS THIS FRAME :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


U HAD TO KILL IT.U KNOW HOW I DO IT HOMEBOY. ANOTHER FUCKING ON DA LOW EXCLUSIVE QUE NO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 6 2008, 06:50 PM~12083789
> *ILL CALL YOU ON THE WEEK IF WE DO THAT CAUSE I REALLY FUCK WITH SCHWINN'S ONLY
> *


Thats what I luv about ODL


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12084598
> *Thats what I luv about ODL
> *


O YEAH SINCE DAY 1


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: orale 16 trike  SCHWINNS ONLY :nono: no china frames in here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 6 2008, 08:17 PM~12084676
> *:thumbsup: orale 16 trike   SCHWINNS ONLY  :nono: no china frames in here
> *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

O 1 MORE UPDATE SISYBARS


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

YA ARMALA GUEY


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 08:10 PM~12084598
> *Thats what I luv about ODL
> *


ALL ABOUT QUALITY NOT QUANTITY


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 6 2008, 08:25 PM~12084755
> *YA ARMALA GUEY
> *


 :werd:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

QUALITY :yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 6 2008, 08:31 PM~12084822
> *QUALITY :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

NOPE NOTHING IS FOR SALE PM NOT REPLY


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 6 2008, 07:45 PM~12084956
> *NOPE NOTHING IS FOR SALE PM NOT REPLY
> *


how much for th trike kit


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by huggybear!_@Nov 6 2008, 06:46 PM~12084970
> *how much for th trike kit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 08:49 PM~12085006
> *:uh:
> *


THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Nov 6 2008, 07:49 PM~12085006
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## huggybear! (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 6 2008, 07:51 PM~12085026
> *THERES ALWAYS SOMEONE
> *


  go on


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 6 2008, 05:50 PM~12083789
> *ILL CALL YOU ON THE WEEK IF WE DO THAT CAUSE I REALLY FUCK WITH SCHWINN'S ONLY
> *


once u mold it up u dont know what frame it is


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 6 2008, 09:31 PM~12085407
> *once u mold it up u dont know what frame it is
> *


WELL TRUE BUT SHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin: U STILL GOT YOUR FORKS


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

FRAME ITS GOING TO BE THIS COLOR PROBALLY AND GRAPHICS


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 10 2008, 01:03 PM~12113210
> *nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

SADER20 25 
viejitocencoast 10 
huggybear! 3 
Artistics.TX 3 
ON-DA-LOW PREZ 3 
my daughter bike 2 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 2 
MR.559 1 
BASH3R 1 
Stilo_RIDING_LOW 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
cadillac_pimpin 1 
mitchell26 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 9 2008, 09:42 PM~12107969
> *FRAME ITS GOING TO BE THIS COLOR PROBALLY.
> 
> 
> ...


I THINKL THESE MURALS WERE DONE BY PENCIL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 10 2008, 06:10 PM~12116059
> *I THINKL THESE MURALS WERE DONE BY PENCIL
> *


U GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THE THING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 10 2008, 07:14 PM~12116113
> *THE THING
> *


nope not ye :cheesy: t we still having dinner


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

AHHH CMON HEY U WANNA BUY FACED PARTS


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A BADASS TRIKE :0


----------



## aaronvanvledder (Nov 4, 2008)

* man that should be one sick as trike ill be building a 16inch girls trike hopeful keep us posted bud :biggrin:*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Yea thanks for the good support.no more full kustom now probally radical..................that's more my style...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

CHANGE OF PLANS THIS MY SCHWINN 16 INCH FRAME AND SCHWINN CHAINGUARD DID A TRADE ILL BE USING OTHER FRAME.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

O I WILL BE USING THIS ALSO


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

AND NOW I GOT THIS WILL BE THE COLOR AND GRAPHICS FINAL COLOR IS GOING TO BE


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 11 2008, 10:00 PM~12129859
> *CHANGE OF PLANS THIS MY SCHWINN 16 INCH FRAME AND SCHWINN CHAINGUARD DID A TRADE ILL BE USING OTHER FRAME.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

firme ass kolors on firme ass biklas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 11 2008, 09:05 PM~12129924
> *firme ass kolors on firme ass biklas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU SIR


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 11 2008, 09:04 PM~12129908
> *AND NOW I GOT THIS WILL BE THE COLOR AND GRAPHICS FINAL COLOR IS GOING TO BE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 11 2008, 07:04 PM~12129908
> *AND NOW I GOT THIS WILL BE THE COLOR AND GRAPHICS FINAL COLOR IS GOING TO BE
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Kinda like Tacos bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

mods to the frame?
your inbox is full


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

O sorry.ill show picz tomorrow when I get to my pc.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 11 2008, 08:00 PM~12129859
> *CHANGE OF PLANS THIS MY SCHWINN 16 INCH FRAME AND SCHWINN CHAINGUARD DID A TRADE ILL BE USING OTHER FRAME.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the iron man back pack?? :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 17 2008, 03:20 PM~12181837
> *how much for the iron man back pack??  :0
> *


U DONT BUY NOTHING NOT EVEN THE IRON MAN BACK PACK BUT PM ME BEST OFFER


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

100- 4 the back pack


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12184085
> *100- 4 the back pack
> *


SOLD
:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 08:07 PM~12371920
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


IS THE CABLE FOR A 20 OR 16


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:19 PM~12372042
> *IS THE CABLE FOR A 20 OR 16
> *


20


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 08:37 PM~12372231
> *20
> *


WANNA TRADE FOR MY 16 PM ME


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ANYTHING NEW


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 11 2008, 09:00 PM~12129859
> *CHANGE OF PLANS THIS MY SCHWINN 16 INCH FRAME AND SCHWINN CHAINGUARD DID A TRADE ILL BE USING OTHER FRAME.
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS GONNA DO MY OWN STYLE OF FRAME BUT THEN THE HOMIE NACHO(viejitoscencoast)TOLD TO DO A TRADE WITH HIS FRAME AND SINCE I GOT A LOT OF SHIT ALREADY GOING ON AND THE GUY NACHO DID A BIG PARO (FAVOR).I WAS FUCK IT COOL SO THIS IS THE FRAME ILL BE USING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

fuck it that shit still looks firme


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:54 PM~12372458
> *ANYTHING NEW
> *


PROBALLY THE RIMZ :0 :0 
U KNOW XMAS CMING SO I GOTTA DO A LOT OF WAISTING WISH I COULD BE LIKE YOU FOR XMAS GIVING SHIT TO NO ONE :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 08:57 PM~12372494
> *PROBALLY THE RIMZ  :0  :0
> U KNOW XMAS CMING SO I GOTTA DO A LOT OF WAISTING WISH I COULD BE LIKE YOU FOR XMAS GIVING SHIT TO NO ONE  :biggrin:
> *


ya sabes el pedo ke tampoco tengo feria and my caddy needs new brakes tire rods and some bushings  :angry: 

it all comes up to like $650 :angry:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 8 2008, 07:59 PM~12372506
> *ya sabes el pedo ke tampoco tengo feria and my caddy needs new brakes tire rods and some bushings   :angry:
> 
> it all comes up to like $650 :angry:
> *


DAMN BUT WAIT TILL XMAS GETS OUT OF THE WAY YOU WILL C..........


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 09:01 PM~12372518
> *DAMN BUT WAIT TILL XMAS GETS OUT OF THE WAY YOU WILL C..........
> *


simon at least tonyo has my design already


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Dec 8 2008, 08:02 PM~12372527
> *simon at least tonyo has my design already
> *


U STILL GOT A LONG WAY TO GO THEN :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12372474
> *I WAS GONNA DO MY OWN STYLE OF FRAME BUT THEN THE HOMIE NACHO(viejitoscencoast)TOLD TO DO A TRADE WITH HIS FRAME AND SINCE I GOT A LOT OF SHIT ALREADY GOING ON AND THE GUY NACHO DID A BIG PARO (FAVOR).I WAS FUCK IT COOL SO THIS IS THE FRAME ILL BE USING
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS GONNA LOOK FUCKING SICK!! KEEP AT IT :cheesy:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

just wondering where did u gat a 16 in. trike kit from im building a 16 in. bike for my nephew candy cobalt blue flaked out with a las vegas theme but i cant find a kit for it it would really help me out thanks


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

damn help this dude out....

u could get it here

Mannys Bike Shop (310) 632-4868
400 E Rosecrans Ave Compton,Ca 90221
"There is nothing that we can't do"
We build custom parts,handle bars,rims,bicycle wheels, I all so paint custom paint jobs.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 8 2008, 07:55 PM~12372474
> *I WAS GONNA DO MY OWN STYLE OF FRAME BUT THEN THE HOMIE NACHO(viejitoscencoast)TOLD TO DO A TRADE WITH HIS FRAME AND SINCE I GOT A LOT OF SHIT ALREADY GOING ON AND THE GUY NACHO DID A BIG PARO (FAVOR).I WAS FUCK IT COOL SO THIS IS THE FRAME ILL BE USING
> 
> 
> ...


I like it :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

stay tuned after feb.more crazy shit coming..all about big surprices not little chit. :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 03:18 PM~12518259
> *stay tuned after feb.more crazy shit coming..all about big surprices not little chit. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 02:18 PM~12518259
> *stay tuned after feb.more crazy shit coming..all about big surprices not little chit. :0
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 03:18 PM~12518259
> *stay tuned after feb.more crazy shit coming..all about big surprices not little chit. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for all da support homeboys from lay it low .and haters !!!!!!!!!!!!!a big fuck you ......


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how much for a 16 in trike kit


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@Dec 31 2008, 12:00 AM~12566457
> *how much for a 16 in trike kit
> *


CALL AND ASKED THEM I GAVE U THE NUMBER ITS NOT CHEAP


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 31 2008, 10:32 AM~12568916
> *CALL AND ASKED THEM I GAVE U THE NUMBER ITS NOT CHEAP
> *


(310) 632-4868


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ+Dec 9 2008, 05:02 AM~12372527-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be getting to both of your guys' parts very soon.

Fuck the haters!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 24 2008, 10:49 PM~12522134
> *Thanks for all da support homeboys from lay it low .and haters !!!!!!!!!!!!!a big fuck you ......
> *


x2


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 1 2009, 03:42 AM~12575732
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

TTT FOR LA PINCHE CAUSA


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Yeap wait for some motherfucking updates........ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ORALE


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 AM~12731278
> *Yeap wait for some motherfucking updates........ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


some little updates handlebars on the left side will be used


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

im feeling the one on left "crazy looking"but dont know bout the one on right but thats just me!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 21 2009, 07:06 PM~12775079
> *im feeling the one on left "crazy looking"but dont know bout the one on right but thats just me!
> *


RIGHT SIDE WAS ANOTHER DESIGN I CAME UP WITH A LONG TIME AGO.THATS ANOTHER STORY


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 21 2009, 06:20 PM~12775204
> *RIGHT SIDE WAS ANOTHER DESIGN I CAME UP WITH A LONG TIME AGO.THATS ANOTHER STORY
> *


  YA GOT SOME NICE CRAZY IDEAS!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

WHEN YALL GETTING YOURE SHIT CUT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 21 2009, 06:22 PM~12775223
> *WHEN YALL GETTING YOURE SHIT CUT
> *


WHO?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 21 2009, 07:28 PM~12775282
> *WHO?
> *


U


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 21 2009, 06:32 PM~12775323
> *U
> *


ITS COMING HOMIE IT MIGHT BE OUT SOONER! BUT U KNOW OUR STYLES ARE DIFFERENT I DONT LIKE RADICAL...SO MINE IS GONNA STAY SIMPLE WITH A LIL TASTE!IMA PUT PICS WHEN I GET ALL OF IT 2GTHER!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 21 2009, 07:37 PM~12775362
> *ITS COMING HOMIE IT MIGHT BE OUT SOONER! BUT U KNOW OUR STYLES ARE DIFFERENT I DONT LIKE RADICAL...SO MINE IS GONNA STAY SIMPLE WITH A LIL TASTE!IMA PUT PICS WHEN I GET ALL OF IT 2GTHER!
> *


ALL STOCK OR KUSTOM PARTS


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 21 2009, 06:38 PM~12775376
> *ALL STOCK OR KUSTOM PARTS
> *


LIL KUSTOM NOT ALL THE WAY LIKE YA N SHIT BUT A LIL SOMETHING!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THATS COOL AT LEAST THERES SOMETHING UP THERE.REPPING


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ANYTHING NEW PERRO


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Jan 23 2009, 06:33 AM~12790363
> *ANYTHING NEW PERRO
> *


its not about me no more.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

i change my mind going on a whole different way.forgett full custom.bitch is gonna b radical......


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

thats what we like to hear!!!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THIS BABYS GOING ON TRIKE


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

looks like this lil trike is gonna be bad :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

LIL BIG CRAZY FUCKING TRIKE KEEP ON LOOKING FOR THE GOODIES


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Jan 31 2009, 07:22 PM~12869208
> *THIS BABYS GOING ON TRIKE
> 
> 
> ...


thats shit is fucking clean homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin: gracias


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no prob who made that?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

toyshop


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats is the square thing in the middle?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

bracket that hold light


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

oh i c


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12083503
> *FACED CRANK
> 
> 
> ...



YOU WANNA SELL THAT CRANK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

he wont


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 2 2009, 12:37 AM~12878816
> *he wont
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 3 2009, 06:14 PM~12896231
> *:0
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 07:18 PM~12896264
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

i edit :biggrin: if u need any chroming 2 lmk good chrome at good price its not official still :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

turnaround time?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

u talking ABOUT ME DO IT LIKE 1 WEEK FOR ME 2 GET THEM AND ME 2 SHIPPED 2 YOU OTHER WEEK 2 WEEKS MAX.NO ONE CAN DO THAT :0


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 07:45 PM~12896546
> *u talking ABOUT ME DO IT LIKE 1 WEEK FOR ME 2 GET THEM AND ME 2 SHIPPED 2 YOU OTHER WEEK 2 WEEKS MAX.NO ONE CAN DO THAT  :0
> *



SO YOU DO CHROME PLATING NOW, OR YOU SEND YOURS OUT???


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

how much to do my two rim rings, nipples and hubs


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 3 2009, 08:31 PM~12897664
> *how much to do my two rim rings, nipples and hubs
> *


Any stuff sent me picz and me and the chromer get u a price.if u serious about it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 07:18 PM~12896827
> *SO YOU DO CHROME PLATING NOW, OR YOU SEND YOURS OUT???
> *


what with this sending things out ?naw its here around my casa


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:12 PM~12899092
> *what with this sending things out ?naw its here around my casa
> *



A CHROMER OUT IN NY???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

2chromers


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

do u sent yours out ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12896105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This parts are for a customer on here and we doing more tomorrow


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:15 PM~12899144
> *2chromers
> *



IN BK?? ARE THERE PRICES GOoD?? GIVE ME SOME INFO..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

no give me your parts :biggrin:


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:23 PM~12899273
> *no give me your parts :biggrin:
> *


WOW, YOU SERIOUS???


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

We work juntos.


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:25 PM~12899310
> *We work juntos.
> *


NAA SOUNDS LIKE SOME MIDDLE MAN BULLSHIT..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:27 PM~12899324
> *NAA SOUNDS LIKE SOME MIDDLE MAN BULLSHIT..
> *


  but like I said its not official.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

does he do spokes?


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:29 PM~12899346
> * but like I said its not official.
> *



WELL IF THERE CHROME SHOPS YOU CAN GIVE ME SOME INFO THEN RITE?? I MEAN DONT BE ON THAT GRIMEY SHIT,FEEL ME..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:29 PM~12899353
> *does he do spokes?
> *


cmon.but like I said I only do it for me and club for now.call me any question juan u got number


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:31 PM~12899380
> *WELL IF THERE CHROME SHOPS YOU CAN GIVE ME SOME INFO THEN RITE?? I MEAN DONT BE ON THAT GRIMEY SHIT,FEEL ME..
> *


I went trough all of that shit before.but cool dont mess my topic please thanks


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12899427
> *I went trough all of that shit before.but cool dont mess my topic please thanks
> *



TYPE GRIMEY, BUT FUCK IT..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 08:31 PM~12899383
> *cmon.but like I said I only do it for me and club for now.call me any question juan u got number
> *


man my phone got cut off like 2 months ago.  

im just asking cause i talked to a few places and they say its too time consuming to do each spoke.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:34 PM~12899450
> *TYPE GRIMEY, BUT FUCK IT..
> *


what can I say homie If I told u I work with him u dont beleive what can I do feel me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 3 2009, 10:35 PM~12899459
> *man my phone got cut off like 2 months ago.
> 
> im just asking cause i talked to a few places and they say its too time consuming to do each spoke.
> *


anything pm spokes show picz cause he knows more about prices


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:35 PM~12899475
> *what can I say homie If I told u I work with him u dont beleive what can I do feel me
> *



BUT THATS THE THING YOU DONT CHROME THEM A SHOP DOES RITE?? IF SO ALL IM ASKING FOR IS SOME INFO FOR THERE SHOP, NOT THAT I HAVE TO GO THRU YOU, FELL ME..WERE SUPPOSED TO HELP EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME..ESPECIALLY PEEPS FROM THE SAME STATE!!


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

que pasa luis whats goin on?


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:39 PM~12899542
> *BUT THATS THE THING YOU DONT CHROME THEM A SHOP DOES RITE?? IF SO ALL IM ASKING FOR IS SOME INFO FOR THERE SHOP, NOT THAT I HAVE TO GO THRU YOU, FELL ME..WERE SUPPOSED TO HELP EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME..ESPECIALLY PEEPS FROM THE SAME STATE!!
> *


true google it


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:41 PM~12899564
> *true google it
> *



WHATEVER..NO UNITY..SAD... :uh:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 3 2009, 10:39 PM~12899545
> *que pasa  luis whats  goin on?
> *


nothing much going to court tomorrow to that shit


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 09:42 PM~12899577
> *WHATEVER..NO UNITY..SAD... :uh:
> *


ESKE YOUR THERE NEW COMPETITION HOMIE THATS WHY NO UNITY! U FEEL ME!


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

hope everything turns out good in ur favor! i got sum pics of the veteranos bikes sum he has for sale i will post in a min in our topic


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:42 PM~12899577
> *WHATEVER..NO UNITY..SAD... :uh:
> *


We work it out if u talking about helping I do you're chrome what can u do besides those frames its not grimy its making a little feria .I know u would do the same


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

he has the hook on the side prob cheaper than u still would pay on the regular!!!! luis is very good people to deal with no shady shit for sure!!!


----------



## Low-Life09 (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12899650
> *We work it out if u talking about helping I do you're chrome what can u do besides those frames its not grimy its making a little feria .I know u would do the same
> *



THATS THE THING YOU DONT DO IT, A SHOP DOES YOUR JUST THE MIDDLE MAN BRINGING THEM CUSTOMERS FOR CASH... I DO CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS AND FRAMES,ETC.. I AINT GUNNA BE DOING PEEPS DIRTY LIKE THAT, I SAID IT IN MY LAST POST, IF IM GOING TO DO SOMETHING ITS GOING TO BE FOR DIRT CHEAP, UNLESS ITS A HARD TASK..BUT I UNDERSTAND..I'LL DO ME AND YOU DO YOU..


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 3 2009, 10:49 PM~12899680
> *he has the hook on the side  prob cheaper than u still would pay on the regular!!!! luis is very good people to deal with  no shady shit for sure!!!
> *


would b good if we all act that mature way but gotta live with it


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 10:50 PM~12899691
> *THATS THE THING YOU DONT DO IT, A SHOP DOES YOUR JUST THE MIDDLE MAN BRINGING THEM CUSTOMERS FOR CASH... I DO CUSTOM TWISTED PARTS AND FRAMES,ETC.. I AINT GUNNA BE DOING PEEPS DIRTY LIKE THAT, I SAID IT IN MY LAST POST, IF IM GOING TO DO SOMETHING ITS GOING TO BE FOR DIRT CHEAP, UNLESS ITS A HARD TASK..BUT I UNDERSTAND..I'LL DO ME AND YOU DO YOU..
> *


u dont get it I helped him do the Chrome its just that on shop they gonna charge u more .but cool


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

I'll pm back tomorrow for the dudes that pm me


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fuck the haters luis


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low-Life09_@Feb 3 2009, 11:42 PM~12899577
> *WHATEVER..NO UNITY..SAD... :uh:
> *


HOMIE WE AINT TRYNG TO BE NO MIDDLE MAN CAUSE SOME FOLKS KNOW HERE ON LIL THAT I HAVE BEEN DOING CHROME FOR THE LONGEST AND FAST SO WE ARE NOT TRYING TO DO IT AS A BIG BUSINESS FOR EVERYBODY BECAUSE THIS COMPANY IS FOR INDUSTRIAL SHIT ..

U KNOW CHROME IS EXPENSIVE IN SOME SHOPS 
NOT HERE ITS FAST NOT SO EXPENSIVE AND GOOD 


SO WE ARE NOT TRYING TO FUCK NO ONE ..


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Feb 4 2009, 09:34 PM~12908744
> *HOMIE WE AINT TRYNG TO  BE NO MIDDLE MAN CAUSE SOME FOLKS KNOW HERE ON LIL THAT I HAVE BEEN DOING CHROME FOR THE LONGEST  AND FAST SO WE ARE NOT TRYING TO DO IT AS A BIG BUSINESS FOR EVERYBODY  BECAUSE THIS COMPANY IS FOR INDUSTRIAL SHIT ..
> 
> U KNOW CHROME IS EXPENSIVE IN SOME SHOPS
> ...


real talk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:34 PM~12908754
> *real talk
> *


nut swinger. :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 3 2009, 11:45 PM~12899618
> *ESKE YOUR THERE NEW COMPETITION HOMIE THATS WHY NO UNITY! U FEEL ME!
> *


 WE AINT SCARED OF COMP. LOW-LIFE09 KNOWS THAT I TOLD HIM THAT WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE HIS BIKE WHENEVER HE'S DONE 
SO THERE'S NOTHING TO BE AFRAID OFF..


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12908799
> *nut swinger. :biggrin:
> *


i wouldnt talk if i was u


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

oh shit who is doing chrome? or is it just for bikes? any pics of n.y trikes? who is killing the show's? randy from l.m? ive been out of the trike game for akong time.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Oct 6 2009, 08:02 PM~15286940
> *oh shit who is doing chrome? or is it just for bikes? any pics of n.y trikes? who is killing the show's? randy from l.m? ive been out of the trike game for akong time.
> *


i dont know homie..u should come backk to ittt


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

THIS PROJECT ITS :0 

SOLD


----------

